# كتاب Oilfield Processing بجزئيه



## NOC_engineer (11 يوليو 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كتاب Oilfield Processing 
يمكنكم تحميل الجزء الأول من هنا
يمكنكم تحميل الجزء الثاني من هنا


----------



## yousfelmbasher (12 أغسطس 2016)

شكرا لك من قلبي


----------



## eliker bahij (21 سبتمبر 2016)

.​Thankssssssssssssssssssss for sharing​


----------



## NOC_engineer (21 سبتمبر 2016)

yousfelmbasher قال:


> شكرا لك من قلبي


لا شكر على واجب أخي الكريم


eliker bahij قال:


> .​Thankssssssssssssssssssss for sharing​


you welcome dear


----------

